# what makes a good rear-leg set?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am learning, so almost everytime I read a thread on Dairy Goats I make metal notes. What do you think makes a good rear leg set and what are the benefits, and etc. . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out my appraisal report on my website, the rear leg set scores are listed as "Legs, Rear" http://www.sandylanedairygoats.com/2008appraisals.htm

Gives you an idea of good and bad.

I like to see angularity to the legs, I like to see that the legs are strait when I look at them from the back, and that the hocks are not pointed in towards each other. I also don't like to see a goat with hocky rear legs.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a website and pix blocker on our computer . . . :roll: and if a site has something like udders or breeding in it. . . it gets blocked . . . but i can read everything . . . the pix are just all blocked . . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, the purpose and importance of having a good rear leg set, is so that those rear legs can support the doe when she's in full milk so the weight of the milk in her udder doesn't put stress on other parts of her body, same goes for when she is pregnant and carrying kids. And a good rear leg set really does make a doe look nice.

So you can't see the pics?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

nope. But good angulation and strength of hindleg to support udder is short length of leg between hip and hock perhaps? I have seen many beautiful does with great angulation and it seemed the length of leg between hip and hock was short . . . am I off? lol, Talitha ps. Who want's to be my conformation mentor for the next year or so?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well with Nigerians I can't say for sure how the rear legs are supposed to look, since they are short. But I do like to see does with the rear legs being longer from the hip to the hock, from the hock to the hoof should still be good length too.

I'll post pics of some of my goats that got E's in the rear legs:
Molly, the herdqueen
















Caramel, she scored 90
















Ruby








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










BooBoo
















And this is Gabby, she scored an A on rear legs, you'll notice how she doesn't have the angularity in her legs that all the other does do, and you can see that esp at the hock.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:greengrin: still blocked dear . . . how bout sending it to my email? [email protected] ?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, poor blonde me just realized that :doh:

here are the photobucket links to each goat's album, if you can't see these, i'll sift through my pics and see if i can find them for you:
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... ts/booboo/
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... s/caramel/
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... ats/molly/
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... oats/ruby/
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... ats/gabby/


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Photo Bucket is blocked by a large stop sign that says THOU SHALT STOP. Lol, this is starting to get verrrryyy ridiculous . . . Thanks anyway . . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lol ok, I'll send you pics later, I've got to go out and do chores now


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

email sent, check your spam folder for it probably


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

got it. You have very pretty goats. Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, my girls are my pride and joy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah...those goats should be your pride and joy! Beautiful udders and great confirmation! Great job on "breeding up" :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful goats ..........~Sarah~  :shades:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

hah i just thought i clicked on a different topic.. too many sarahs

i shall be sarah con nigies
ans other sarah will be sarah con lamancha
haha

not really, but i just had a total blonde moment :doh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys 

and yeah there do seem to be a lot of sarahs on here, must be a popular name


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Best way I can explain a good rear leg set is a horseshoe. You want paralell legs, but a bit open curve in the escutcheon. The legs shouldn't be a v shape or narrower up top than they are at the bottom. A nice horseshoe curve is what you're after. Feet are suppose to be square under the animal. If you put the feet out too wide then it messes up the stifle and loins view.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Ashley, that horshoe analogy is great. Also, you want straight, strong pasterns like in front and tight toes. Also the legs should track well and hocks not moving inward to throw the feet out of line. I love a good rear set.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some photos of what I consider to be a nice rear leg set, and who have been comented as having nice rear leg sets by judges.



















I was having trouble with photobucket so this is all I could get :roll:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I see them! it's a miracle! (for the past 2 days my junk blocker blocked goat pix out . . ). I am getting educated . . .  keep it up . . . thanks everyoen , , ,


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Claribelle has a nice rear leg set then, right?? She's one of my favorite does, actually I think she's my best one. . . . hope she gets a great udder!!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

The first doe Cinnamon has near perfect rear angulation and very correct legs[attachment=2:242a65yc]tn_cinnamon42608.jpg[/attachment:242a65yc]
rear view
[attachment=1:242a65yc]tn_cinrear42608.jpg[/attachment:242a65yc]

This next doe is what I consider somewhat posty in the rear leg
[attachment=0:242a65yc]tn_fergie42008.jpg[/attachment:242a65yc]


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Mytsic has a wide open escutcheon and excellent rear leg set. And she passed it on to her son!!! :leap:

[attachment=2:32i11x9c]tn_mystic62708.jpg[/attachment:32i11x9c]

rear (3 days into her FF)
[attachment=1:32i11x9c]tn_mysticrear1.jpg[/attachment:32i11x9c]

side (kind of dark...)
[attachment=0:32i11x9c]tn_mysticside.jpg[/attachment:32i11x9c]

Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------

